# Nissan turbo cars



## ManUtd18 (Mar 24, 2005)

i know all of the cars that have turbos that are made by Nissan.
But, i have a 2003 Nissan Maxima SE and i want to get a turbo, my problem is, does anybody even make a turbo for the 2003 Nissan Maxima?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

i did a google search, but i couldnt find one. i think youd have better luck finding a supercharger. but dont despair, there has to be one out there. u might have to go custom for this job.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The kit for the Altima may crossover but check with Jim Wolf they may have something available, in the works, or more information.

Troy


----------

